# How to Transfer a BIG aggressive tarantula ????



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

*as obove i have a 6 inch salmon pink birdeater , and her house needs to be cleaned out , how do i do it , as it needs to be done , she even attacks the water when i refill it , and really do not fancy getting bitten by her and she mind blowinlgy fast , any help is appreciated , thankyou :notworthy:*


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Some of the big girls are the easiest to move imo. Just get a large plastic container. Put it on its side beside the T and push it in with the lid. Might require some jiggling between lid and tub but you'll get her in eventually. If she attacks the lid just keep it close to her. She'll eventually realise her aggression isn't working and will try plan B. Running. Straight into the tub you've got on its side hopefully. lol 

The dangerous part will come when you're cleaning her empty tank. Wear goggle, gloves, mask, suit of armour etc. She'll have no doubt covered the substrate in hair which you'll disturb. Air will be filled with it. Nasty nasty nasty stuff. :2thumb: Good luck!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Just get a nice decent sized tub, lay it on its side in her enclosure (against the glass etc so it cant fall over) and gently shoo her in with a long handled artists paintbrush. When she goes in carefully put the lid on and remove her. Just take your time and don't flap. 

*edit* 

Like Chris said, watch out for the hairs when cleaning the enclosure haha


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

ChrisNE said:


> Some of the big girls are the easiest to move imo. Just get a large plastic container. Put it on its side beside the T and push it in with the lid. Might require some jiggling between lid and tub but you'll get her in eventually. If she attacks the lid just keep it close to her. She'll eventually realise her aggression isn't working and will try plan B. Running. Straight into the tub you've got on its side hopefully. lol
> 
> The dangerous part will come when you're cleaning her empty tank. Wear goggle, gloves, mask, suit of armour etc. She'll have no doubt covered the substrate in hair which you'll disturb. Air will be filled with it. Nasty nasty nasty stuff. :2thumb: Good luck!


*thankyou very much , i also have a giant white knee (hes about 4 inchs) who needs to be done also , Im not scared of them obviously but the speed and aggresion is something to contend with , when she was small i put her straight into a exo terra container a large one , but she completely trashed it last 6 months :whip::lol2: *


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Just get a nice decent sized tub, lay it on its side in her enclosure (against the glass etc so it cant fall over) and gently shoo her in with a long handled artists paintbrush. When she goes in carefully put the lid on and remove her. Just take your time and don't flap.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Like Chris said, watch out for the hairs when cleaning the enclosure haha


I know , be good to get them all nice and shiny again , ill post a pic of her in a while : victory:


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> *thankyou very much , i also have a giant white knee (hes about 4 inchs) who needs to be done also , Im not scared of them obviously but the speed and aggresion is something to contend with , when she was small i put her straight into a exo terra container a large one , but she completely trashed it last 6 months :whip::lol2: *


lol A.Genics are a little more fun. Just be extra careful with any fingertips that are holding onto tub or lid as a fast T could dart up and out of eaither and catch you off gaurd. Just be careful, take your time and try not to drop anything on her. You can always back off and start again.

EDIT: Oh and pics when your done are always welcome!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

an age old method is to cut the bottom off a clean 2litre pop bottle.....when you put this over the T it runs up.....but cant get out of the little hole at the top (unless it's a 7" mm cambridgei....then your gonna need clean pants when it 'somehow' gets through that hole and onto you with no apparent issues whatsoever!)

i still use this method, even after too many years to mention :lol2:


----------



## scottp_15 (Aug 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> an age old method is to cut the bottom off a clean 2litre pop bottle.....when you put this over the T it runs up.....but cant get out of the little hole at the top (unless it's a 7" mm cambridgei....then your gonna need clean pants when it 'somehow' gets through that hole and onto you with no apparent issues whatsoever!)
> 
> i still use this method, even after too many years to mention :lol2:


Alternatively you could leave the bottle top on, I find this help ALOT with escape attempts


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

for some reason tho they are more likely to run up into the bottle with the top off


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

ChrisNE said:


> lol A.Genics are a little more fun. Just be extra careful with any fingertips that are holding onto tub or lid as a fast T could dart up and out of eaither and catch you off gaurd. Just be careful, take your time and try not to drop anything on her. You can always back off and start again.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and pics when your done are always welcome!


*Pics will be done of after its all cleaned out her clean sparkling house , i keep getting really paranoid as she has these fangs on her :whip:*










and this is her size :devil:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a big male lp hes super viv defensive but once out hes nothing just chills


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

Shandy said:


> I have a big male lp hes super viv defensive but once out hes nothing just chills


ive been bitten by my snakes twice but fangs are a diffrent story :devil::lol2:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

tbh i think more nervous you are more likly you are to get bit way i see it if i get bit i get bit


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> an age old method is to cut the bottom off a clean 2litre pop bottle.....when you put this over the T it runs up.....but cant get out of the little hole at the top (unless it's a 7" mm cambridgei....then your gonna need clean pants when it 'somehow' gets through that hole and onto you with no apparent issues whatsoever!)
> 
> i still use this method, even after too many years to mention :lol2:



OI ! ! ! ! ! Stop copying me :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I've been using one of these since I cant remember that far back (probably longer than most of the members on here have been alive :whistling2: )


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> OI ! ! ! ! ! Stop copying me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I've been using one of these since I cant remember that far back (probably longer than most of the members on here have been alive :whistling2: )
> 
> ...


I hightly doubt my salmon pink will fit in that :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> I hightly doubt my salmon pink will fit in that :lol2:


Easily urs is only teeny u wanna see mine she's huge


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> I hightly doubt my salmon pink will fit in that :lol2:


used this method with adult P.muticus, T.blondi, P.antinous, L.violaceous etc etc

albeit i only cut the bottom off, but they are more than willing to run up inside


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> used this method with adult P.muticus, T.blondi, P.antinous, L.violaceous etc etc
> 
> albeit i only cut the bottom off, but they are more than willing to run up inside


once there in there do u cover the bottom or just hope they dont reverse


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Easily urs is only teeny u wanna see mine she's huge


*heres my girl , her name is Storm : victory:*










shes stunning :flrt:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

well, normally i dont have to put anything at the bottom....but with sp such as maculata and the arboreal MM (Psalmopoeus, Poecis etc) i tend to use a bit of card as they go kind of nuts when they sense the movement :lol2:


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> well, normally i dont have to put anything at the bottom....but with sp such as maculata and the arboreal MM (Psalmopoeus, Poecis etc) i tend to use a bit of card as they go kind of nuts when they sense the movement :lol2:


*I know she even attacks the water bowl when i refil it the pyscho cow :whip::lol2:*


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> *heres my girl , her name is Storm : victory:*
> 
> image
> 
> shes stunning :flrt:


Very nice I love salmon pinks hence why I got 8 she's ark small tho my biggens much more flicky then bite


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

heres mine coin for size and thats the largest faunarium shes on top off


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Very nice I love salmon pinks hence why I got 8 she's ark small tho my biggens much more flicky then bite


Thankyou she is pretty but attitude and a half , I think i have to do it today but am genuinly nervous as shes coming upto 6 inchs and seen what she can be like :bash::lol2:



jaykickboxer said:


> image
> 
> 
> heres mine coin for size and thats the largest faunarium shes on top off



wow shes stunning , :flrt:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> I hightly doubt my salmon pink will fit in that :lol2:


You can fit a 8 incher in that without any problems.


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> You can fit a 8 incher in that without any problems.


o ok , well tomorow will be the big day ill take photos of her loverly shiny clean house :2thumb:


----------

